# What style is your favorite? (Cloth diapers)



## StillPraying

Hello ladies :flower:

This baby will be my first attempt at cloth diapers. Dd2 is just starting potty training so I thought I'd get some different styles of cloth diapers so I could try them out.

After reading a lot, I think the pocket style would work best for us, but I'd like to hear from you ladies what your favorite style is and why:thumbup: Which style makes up most of your stash? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kelsly92

AIOs (all-in-ones) are our favorite type. Really easy for everyone to use, basically work just like a disposable. Our go-to brand is bambino mio, but also have a few smart bottoms and thirsties :)


----------



## StillPraying

Did you use those during the newborn stage as well? Thank you so much for your response :flower:


----------



## Twag

I loved AIO Bambino Mio were my nappy of choice also although depending on how big your newborn will be I found them a bit too big whilst they were newborn and worked better as they got bigger

I did try G nappies with my son but really did not get on with these :nope: they leaked and left awful marks on him :shrug:

There are so many around nowadays I found getting a couple of cheap different types from Amazon helped make my choice :thumbup:


----------



## StillPraying

Twag that's what I've been doing, just putting different brands on my Amazon registry to try lol I get to start buying diapers at 15 weeks. Woohoo!!
Did you buy NB cloth diapers?


----------



## Twag

I did get some newborn ones which were pocket/aio ones but the company that did them doesn't exist anymore which is a shame (they were so tiny and so cute) the company was called Tiny Nippers


----------



## StillPraying

haha aw even the name is cute! I'm not sure I want to buy NB size because I feel like they're in them for such a short period of time it wouldn't be worth the money? I'm not sure what to do on that. DD1 was 7lbs10oz and super chunky. DD2 was 5lbs60z (preemie) and very skinny.


----------



## wrapunzel

I really like AIOs for tiny babies and then wool interlock pants with cotton prefolds or flats underneath for mobile babies


----------



## Twag

StillPraying said:


> haha aw even the name is cute! I'm not sure I want to buy NB size because I feel like they're in them for such a short period of time it wouldn't be worth the money? I'm not sure what to do on that. DD1 was 7lbs10oz and super chunky. DD2 was 5lbs60z (preemie) and very skinny.

I thought this also but even with my chunky monkeys (8lb 7oz & 8lb 6oz) I found the non newborn just a bit too big :shrug: like I said the ones from Tiny Nipper were newborn and cheap as chips!!


----------



## wrapunzel

My daughter was fairly petite but she wore her newborn covers until about 3 months! I was sad to pack them away, the one size covers were so giant and bulky in comparison.


----------



## StillPraying

I think I may look into doing flats and covers in newborn, they do seem much cheaper than the other styles.


----------



## wrapunzel

That's what I did (prefolds and covers) and I hated it. The system depends on re-using covers, but newborn poos are so messy they get on the cover almost every change. I bought a stash of newborn (6-12) and small (8-15) all in ones for #2


----------



## StillPraying

I read that with prefolds and with fitteds, but I've read a lot of blogs recommending the flats with covers so I may try those. I like the idea that theres really no folding it on the baby involved with flats. But I plan to get a variety of different diapers so I'm not stuck with one thing. I put all kinds on my Amazon registry so hopefully I'll have different ones to try.


----------



## wrapunzel

Oh that's lovely I hope you get to try everything! Regardless of style well cared for cloth is so much nicer than disposables


----------



## StillPraying

totally agree, the more I read about the more excited I get to try! Plus they're so cute!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

With my son, I used pockets and prefolds. I preferred the prefolds and covers and would actually take the inserts from the pockets to use in his night time diaper.

With this potato, I plan on using flats. :)


----------



## MoldyVoldy

If you're having horrible blowouts with prefolds (and I am assuming flats), I suggest a tight jelly roll around the legs and a good roll down in the back. :)


----------



## tankel

I have AIO, but tend not to stuff them because its time consuming and I'm the usually one changing diapers. If my daughter is going to Grandma's house, I stuff a few for her and I also send the hook and loop diapers so its more like a disposable; but there are still issues. But she is stubborn. I find the snaps, although last longer, really throw most people for a loop and the diaper ends up too tight or too loose.


----------

